
Apple delays privacy feature in iOS 14 that would keep ad tracking at bay - paulpan
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/3/21420176/apple-ios-14-tracking-permission-rule-developers-delay
======
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24366355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24366355)

